# MTH NYC Dreyfuss Hudson



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gents, I am thinking of buying an MTH NYC Dreyfuss Hudson, Does anyone on here have this loco? Can they recommend it or otherwise? My slight doubts are the blackened wheel tyre sides and the MTH DCC system used (I already have one of the same companies NKP Berkshires, so have some experience of it) much appreciate any info, opinions etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

No one? Never mind, I ordered it anyway; will let you know how it is


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! Figured you would.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I _might_ have waited for a Broadway one ... but then again ...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

"He who hesitates usually loses the engine." by Pete McGill


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Didn't lose this one ... well as long as it makes it through the US post / UK customs / Royal Mail ... !


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

It arrived ... first impressions very good (No black tyres either!!) Super detail and very heavy - a real feeling of quality. Have given it a few circuits of the test track and performance matches the quality of the build. :thumbsup:The close coupling position on the tender is _very_ close ... don't think it would go around too many curves!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

pics ... Pics ... PICS !!!

Please ... 

TJ


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Your wish is ....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking loco. The Dreyfuss styling tops the charts.

Just out of curiosity, what do you think of the grey shade for accuracy? I've only seen B&W historical photos of the real locos ... I'm not aware of color photos. Any thoughts here?

TJ


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

It could probably do with being toned down/weathered a bit, but I think I would have to take quite a deep breath before doing that job!


----------

